# Non-german speaker looking for work



## ttashaaxxx (May 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! 

I'm completely new here so I'm not sure how all of this works! 

I'm going to be moving to Germany to live with my boyfriend but my German isn't fantastic (as in I can basically say hello and goodbye and some things in-between...).

I am currently a student in the UK but when I move over, I'm going to need some kind of job but I'm not sure where to start so I was wondering if anyone had any ideas?

I'm going to be in Solingen, near Dusseldorf. 

Thanks in advance  

Natasha


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One big consideration is: where are you coming from? If it's within the EU, you have the right to move and to look for work in Germany. But "English speaking jobs" can be difficult to find unless you're in a high tech field. But even then, you'll find you need German for day to day dealings in shops, with doctors and other professionals and for most administrative types of things. 

Is your boyfriend German? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ttashaaxxx (May 19, 2018)

Hi Bev,

I'm from the UK. 

I'm really just looking for anything, since I haven't completed my degree I'm aware that's going to be pretty low down on the food chain, which is completely fine. 

Yes, my boyfriend is German! 

Thanks, Natasha.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ttashaaxxx said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> I'm from the UK.
> 
> ...


Call centres used to have some English-only jobs but it seems like nowadays they want native speaker English and fluent German on top. 

Au pair/nanny type jobs?

Otherwise: Irish Pubs and unskilled jobs that don't require a lot of interaction, like room attendant or kitchen porter.

Getting a decent job in Germany without having formal qualifications is difficult.

How long have you left on your degree?

If Germany is supposed to be a long term thing, you'll have to look into learning as much German as possible and then either finish your degree or do an apprenticeship.

Also, keep a keen eye on Brexit! The future is clear as mud at the moment but there could be changes to the requirements for UK nationals living in the EU as early as end of March 2019.


----------



## ttashaaxxx (May 19, 2018)

Hello! 

Thanks for your reply! 

I have one year left on my course but I'm taking a gap year to stay in Germany - I'm studying German and of course my boyfriend is helping/teaching me.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Certain parts of Berlin are full of cafes and shops where the staff speak little or no German - such is the demand for workers and the number of foreigners. I've seen "help wanted" signs only in English. These aren't necessarily great jobs; German is obviously not needed for them. But that's Berlin, obviously.

You're just going to have to get out there and see what's possible for a student with little German, living in your area.


----------



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey there - Australian living in Dortmund here!

Solingen is also close to Köln - there’s quite a few cafes there where you could try for service staff- making drinks etc

Convincing your bf to move to Berlin will be good for your English but not your German

You would be best to look at the options for Deutsch als Fremdsprache courses in either Köln or Düsseldorf. If you’re there for a year, you’ll be able to finish at least level A2 German, which will leave you able to navigate your way around anywhere and talk about topics you know. By level B1 you will be fully conversational. It’s a great skill to have.

Get your boyfriend to label everything in the house with post it notes. It’ll help you greatly

Download the WDR App and listen to German radio frequently so you become accustomed to German speech 

And enjoy the World Cup with German commentary!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

ttashaaxxx said:


> I have one year left on my course but I'm taking a gap year to stay in Germany - I'm studying German and of course my boyfriend is helping/teaching me.


Keep in mind that you also require German health insurance. You can sign up for public health insurance within 3 months of arrival and even if you are not working it will cost about 180 €/ month.


----------

